# Green River Flaming Gorge camping



## Toshkya (Nov 26, 2012)

I went last year sometime (can't rember when) and was worried about the same thing. I called the ranger and he told me, I had little to no chance of signing up for one. We decided to go up any way and try. No one was signed up for anything! And we only had one party pass us while in camp. So don't trust the Flaming Gorge rangers. But, I've never been on the 4th.


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

I have never had any problem getting a spot on the B section, but I never have tried around the 4th. I would still go. If all the spots are full, just float on down and camp in the C section...


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Some of the campsites in the B section are reservable ahead of time - go to recreation.gov and look to see which ones. The website really sucks as far as trying to find them, because they're not a "campground", but it is possible. I recommend using the map feature and just zooming in to find the campsites you can reserve.


----------



## thefrozentundra (Aug 19, 2011)

I was up there a few weeks ago. We had a site reserved in section b for the first night and found a spot in section c for the second night. It was a weekend and there was almost no one signed up on the board but all the reservable sites were full.


----------

